# 5.5 Gallon Iwagumi



## tryumf_604 (Sep 18, 2010)

Hey Guys,

I'm planning on setting up a 5.5 gallon Iwagumi scape. I was wondering what I should put in it. I'm going to put Amano Shrimp for sure but I'm not sure what fish to put. I was thinking of either cardinals, halfmoon betta, or galaxy rasboras. Any ideas?

Thanks,
tryumf_604 a.k.a. FitZ


----------



## pistolpete (May 2, 2010)

how abiut celestial danios.


----------



## tryumf_604 (Sep 18, 2010)

celestial danios are the same as galaxy rasboras haha...but i guess thats a +1 for them haha


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

+2. Too small for Cardinals.


----------



## tryumf_604 (Sep 18, 2010)

anyone know where i can get galaxy rasboras?


----------



## teija (Sep 30, 2010)

I wouldn't put a betta in with the shrimp. They will get very curious about them, start pestering the shrimp...and one day may decide on having a shrimp dinner!


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

What about chili rasboras? (rasboras brigittae) They are tiny and I think they're quite easy to care for.


----------



## Taarna (May 17, 2010)

I've got 2 gertrude's rainbows you can have. They're pretty cool little guys, very zippy.  I'm trying to get rid of the tank they're in. I got them from April originally so I'm sure she could get more if you wanted. They stay very small and are supposed to be really easy to breed. Let me know soon though otherwise they're going into the 90 gallon and I'll never get them out of there.


----------



## pistolpete (May 2, 2010)

April usually has some.


----------

